# Insurance renewal comparisons



## iampatman (Mar 3, 2015)

Currently insured with Safeguard and it's coming up for renewal. They've quoted me £456 including up to 365 days in Europe and full UK and European breakdown cover which is about a fiver less than last year's premium.  Spent the last couple of days phoning around and here are the results:

Comfort, Caravan Guard and Stavely Head won't cover me as the van is parked on the roadside when not in use. 
Campton  quoted £502 but only offer european breakdown for 90 day trips. 
2-Gether quoted £395 but only 120 days per annum in Europe. 
Saga quoted £1028!!!!
AIB quoted £570. (Yes, that's with the WC discount.) 

I've got an '08 Lunar Premier. 
Looks like I'll be staying with Safeguard. 
Pat


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 3, 2015)

*THanks*

Quality info


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 3, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Currently insured with Safeguard and it's coming up for renewal. They've quoted me £456 including up to 365 days in Europe and full UK and European breakdown cover which is about a fiver less than last year's premium.  Spent the last couple of days phoning around and here are the results:
> 
> Comfort, Caravan Guard and Stavely Head won't cover me as the van is parked on the roadside when not in use.
> Campton  quoted £502 but only offer european breakdown for 90 day trips.
> ...




I`m with Safeguard ( £315 all in ) as well and keep going back to them. 

Over the years i`ve tried several others Comfort, Sureterm, Caravanwise, Caravan Guard etc. with some needing breakdown cover bought separately.

Using their " New Customer " bonus offers it would bring the premium down below Safeguards but the policies weren`t quite as good.

However on renewal their premium would shoot back up so another change was needed. When i queried this they just said " that`s how it works ".

AIB was £11 less ( using our discount ) last time but i didn`t think that was enough of a saving to warrant changing.

3 years back now i`d had enough of it all and stayed with Safeguard, i still ring around just to make sure but always end up back with them.


----------



## wolly (Mar 3, 2015)

*insurance*

I pay £200 with crosby insurance.land line 0191 565 7590.Tyne and Wear Home Insurance, Tyne and Wear Car Insurance, Tyne and Wear Business Insurance | Crosby Insurance.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 3, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Saga quoted £1028!!!!
> 
> I've got an '08 Lunar Premier.
> Looks like I'll be staying with Safeguard.
> Pat



Our second year with SAGA was a mere £162.00 for 6000 miles pa and 365 days EU cover: 2005 Starline, max bonus. That quote is way OTT. Is there something in your history that you are not telling us?
John
+ ADAC cover £85.00


----------



## iampatman (Mar 3, 2015)

You had me worried there for a moment David so I re-read the policy twice which has no mention of time limits or restrictions on European travel. Double checked and phoned Safeguard and I have a full 365 european travel as long as I am a UK resident. 
Pat


----------



## iampatman (Mar 3, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> Our second year with SAGA was a mere £162.00 for 6000 miles pa and 365 days EU cover: 2005 Starline, max bonus. That quote is way OTT. Is there something in your history that you are not telling us?
> John
> + ADAC cover £85.00



Nothing in my history you should know about  Well, not driving related anyway! The strange thing is that when speaking to them they asked if I'd had any modifications carried out and I told them engine remap and air suspension fitted (I also advised Safeguard when the works were completed and they were perfectly happy) Saga asked why I'd had these mods and I said "improvements" they asked what previous and current BHP were and I told them. But they seemed confused about the air suspension and said they would have to contact the underwriters after I comfirmed it had been fitted by specialists and I had all receipts. To be honest I can't be bothered phoning them again and asking if they've made a mistake but I have added them to my junk mail 
I do remember you saying how cheap they were some time ago and that's why I phoned them. 
Pat


----------



## wolly (Mar 3, 2015)

Insuared as a motercaravan.Did not want to no if i had any no clames bonus.Insured for £1500 00 iveco daily 2005.


----------



## wolly (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry comer in wrong place £15.000


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 3, 2015)

Have you tried Insurance Choice?


----------



## iampatman (Mar 3, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Have you tried Insurance Choice?



Not yet, thanks for the tip. 

Pat


----------



## shawbags (Mar 3, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Nothing in my history you should know about  Well, not driving related anyway! The strange thing is that when speaking to them they asked if I'd had any modifications carried out and I told them engine remap and air suspension fitted (I also advised Safeguard when the works were completed and they were perfectly happy) Saga asked why I'd had these mods and I said "improvements" they asked what previous and current BHP were and I told them. But they seemed confused about the air suspension and said they would have to contact the underwriters after I comfirmed it had been fitted by specialists and I had all receipts. To be honest I can't be bothered phoning them again and asking if they've made a mistake but I have added them to my junk mail
> I do remember you saying how cheap they were some time ago and that's why I phoned them.
> Pat



Engine mapping for a motorhome is for sensible reasons not racing so why would you tell them and why would it matter , as for air suspension it should not matter at all , I'm sure they find any excuse to up the policy and I always ask for an experienced insurance salesperson if I can tell they have not got much of an idea of what's going on .


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 3, 2015)

shawbags said:


> Engine mapping for a motorhome is for sensible reasons not racing so why would you tell them and why would it matter , as for air suspension it should not matter at all , I'm sure they find any excuse to up the policy and I always ask for an experienced insurance salesperson if I can tell they have not got much of an idea of what's going on .



Sadly in this day and age if an insurance company can find a 'get out ' to enable them not to pay out on a claim they will do.
I tell them about anything modified be it a car or my motorhome. Better safe than sorry is my philosophy.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 3, 2015)

Also check that no limitation on how long you can live in van.I have seen policies giving 365European cover but only let you live in for 9 months. Crazy and poor drafting but out there and could cause problems


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 3, 2015)

shawbags said:


> Engine mapping for a motorhome is for sensible reasons not racing so why would you tell them and why would it matter , as for air suspension it should not matter at all , I'm sure they find any excuse to up the policy and I always ask for an experienced insurance salesperson if I can tell they have not got much of an idea of what's going on .




i`ve always informed the insurance companies of any modifications i`ve had done to the van.

None of the modifications have increased my premiums.

The only one i`ve had a problem with is the C&CC when the telephone operator had never heard of " air suspension ".

They had to go away and have a word with their manager.

When they came back they said they couldn`t give me a quote because i had a " performance enhancing modification " fitted to the van  :scared:

I tried to explain but they wouldn`t have any of it so i just put the phone down.

The other companies laughed when i told them what the C&CC had said  :lol-049:


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 3, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> i`ve always informed the insurance companies of any modifications i`ve had done to the van.
> 
> None of the modifications have increased my premiums.
> 
> ...



Is your Air suspension a mod?
Mine was fitted as original equipment, so not a mod, I'm with the CCC


----------



## walpeter (Mar 3, 2015)

I pay £98.00 with Saga for up to 4000 miles and I presume full Comprehensive cover in Europe for as long as a trip lasts - that's for a Hymer 1991 2.5 D. I want to increase the mileage this year so it might take it over the £100 mark! I might have trouble getting European breakdown cover this year though because of the age of the van.


----------



## oppy (Mar 3, 2015)

This is my first time as a motorhome owner and when I bought the van in November I tried several Ins Co's, mainly the ones that I had used for our cars and motorcycles---Sue and I were scared witless!! If we had done this check prior to buying the 'van, we would have stayed with a caravan. After trying round 'specialist' companies we ended up with 'Caravan guard' ( Caravan and Motorhome Insurance from Caravan Guard ). The 'van is a 1998 coachbuilt and the total insurance is £402.50. This is with zero NCB (9+ years on the car though),but the breakdown is :- Premium £258.49,  UK breakdown  £35.38 and European breakdown cover  £71.70. Legal cover and tax make up the balance. We are covered for 9 months in Europe, whether it is any good, only time will tell.:camper::camper:


----------



## iampatman (Mar 3, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> i`ve always informed the insurance companies of any modifications i`ve had done to the van.
> 
> None of the modifications have increased my premiums.
> 
> ...



That was the response I had from Saga. They didn't have clue what I was talking about. I also had the impression that they weren't impressed with the engine remapping. Maybe they thought I was going to take the van to Santa Pod 
Pat


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 4, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> Is your Air suspension a mod?
> Mine was fitted as original equipment, so not a mod, I'm with the CCC




Yes, i had it fitted by A.S. Air Suspension in Warrington.

Being on an ALKO chassis it sat rather low at the rear end especially when fully loaded even though i was still within the MTPLM.

Ferries were the biggest problem unless i could time it right with the tide etc. but that wasn`t always possible.

I had a towbar fitted earlier and that saved the rear skirt being damaged a few times and i would wince as it scraped on the ramp  :scared:

I have all the paperwork, certificates, receipts everything but it didn`t make any difference at all, they weren`t interested.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 4, 2015)

The problem seems to be the "computer say no" syndrome. People with insufficient knowledge are sat in front of a computer and told to tick boxes, It is cheap for the Company, but how much business do they lose? This happened in the banking sector and made large numbers of experienced managers redundant, relying totally on a tick box form rather than the personal contact that is so important in a financial relationship.


----------



## John H (Mar 4, 2015)

We too have been with Safeguard for many years and have never found any other company to match them. Some other offers may seem cheaper but we spend half the year or more in Europe and Safeguard is the only company that includes 365 days as standard, with no limits on mileage.


----------



## carol (Mar 4, 2015)

It was Saga who recently quoted £3,500 for my van! Nigel at AIB said it was the combination of my claim last year, my postcode and the fact that the van was parked on the road that was making my premiums high. Two of those, ie postcode and parking have always been the case so obviously it's my claim that's making the real difference. I know it sounds naive, but we pay out for insurance and then get penalised for needing it!


----------



## carol (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks David. I do have a car so am looking into finding somewhere for the van. Next time I speak to an insurer I'll find out what difference it would make.


----------



## iampatman (Mar 4, 2015)

carol said:


> Thanks David. I do have a car so am looking into finding somewhere for the van. Next time I speak to an insurer I'll find out what difference it would make.




Hi Carol,
These are the only folk I know of near to you:

Home

Pat


----------



## iampatman (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Have you tried Insurance Choice?




Tried them today, wouldn't offer 365 days in Europe although their website says they will?
It's been a worthwhile exercise phoning around but I'm staying with Safeguard. 

Pat


----------



## carol (Mar 4, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Hi Carol,
> These are the only folk I know of near to you:
> 
> Home
> ...


----------



## iampatman (Mar 4, 2015)

carol said:


> iampatman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Carol,
> ...


----------



## carol (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm in BD9.......think it's the worst in the country! :mad1:


----------



## iampatman (Mar 4, 2015)

carol said:


> I'm in BD9.......think it's the worst in the country! :mad1:



Nah, try BD3 or BD10. That's why lads from round there are all driving around without insurance. 
Pat


----------



## Andys (Mar 10, 2015)

We have been with comfort for 4 years, just had my renewal quote:
Hymer B774 tag axel 
2 named drivers
European breakdown cover
365 days European use 
6000 miles per year
£3000 personal effect

£310.56 which is £30 less than last year
I thinks that's good


----------



## Skar (Mar 26, 2015)

I've just had a ring around to cover a 1989 Hymer s700 (which I am likely to pick up tomorrow) with full no claims, unlimited  overseas cover and breakdown:

Saga:   £319 plus £112 for breakdown
Comfort: £679 (maximim 8 months in any one trip)
Safeguard: £410 but would not do breakdown for an older van, this price reduced to £304 when I told them what Saga had offered.


----------



## alcam (Mar 31, 2015)

carol said:


> my postcode and the fact that the van was parked on the road


Still puzzled by this you can park your van all over Europe without being penalised but you can't park outside your front door


----------



## silverweed (Mar 31, 2015)

If by having storage it brought the insurance down significantly then I think I'd buy it. It doesn't mean you have to keep the van there very much but when officially asked you can give them the postcode and off road parking. Keep the van after that where you want. You haven't signed to say it will never be at home, you can say you are just about to go away or have just returned. I have to keep mine in storage, I have no choice. With membership it is £650 a year in cc storage in my area but this might bring down your quote to make it worth while


----------

